# LiPo recomendation



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I've made the jump to brushless in my racers and am now looking to switch to LiPo's. After researching the ROAR-legal list, I'm trying to decide between the Orion 3600 or SMC 4000. I'm planning to run stock and superstock truck and TC. If anyone could give me advice, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

If you are going to race, see what you track allows first. Both are good packs.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Only what is ROAR legal, and they both are. I'm wondering if the SMC 4000 is worth the extra money for stock racing, or if the Orion 3600 is all that is necessary.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

go with the SMC if you want the best performance if you are just banging around for fun and don't care buy the cheaper one.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

dont forget too.. the orion is in a hard shell.. and "doesnt" fit in all cars/trucks, and the smc is more of a shrink wrapped brick.

i *think* the smc has a standard 2s balance port, and the orion will have the 2mm center balance port.

both are excellent buys.... see what everyone is using locally.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Smc,smc,smc. Lol!


----------



## TamiyaTimNJ (Mar 21, 2008)

I can't yet comment on the SMC LiPo as I'm waiting to receive my first pair of SMC 5000's to go into my RC8 conversion. I can comment on the Orion 3600 though. I run them in my B4, T4 and TC5 and for +/- $100, they're hard to beat. They're Lightweight, have a 25C rating, tough as nails and they look cool to boot.


----------



## Flipper13 (Jan 13, 2007)

TamiyaTimNJ Used a 5000Smc at Snowbirds and am using it a break out class now. Battery is tough race it-- charge it--unplug it until next race and start over. Well pleased with performace!!!


----------



## TamiyaTimNJ (Mar 21, 2008)

Flipper13: Thanks. That's good to know. Another guy I race with is running the SMCs in his 1/8 electric conversion and seems to like them. Mine will be here tomorrow and I hope to have the car ready for its first practice Friday morning. I'm running the Mamba Max and Steve Neu 1512 1.5D/F combo. I hope the batteries can hack it and make runtime. 

BadSign: You might even want to look into the Orion 3200. It's light as air and has plenty of pop. Another guy I race with uses them in his XXX buggy and truck and gives them rave reviews.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I think I'll go with the Orions. Since I'm not racing mod, I don't think I'll really need that much run time. thanks for all the input


----------



## raceforever (Nov 2, 2003)

*Smc*

(dont forget too.. the orion is in a hard shell.. and "doesnt" fit in all cars/trucks, and the smc is more of a shrink wrapped brick.)

Not true, SMCs are in a hard case. If you want the best performance SMCs are the only way to go. Best discharge voltage and IRs.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

As Jerry said, the SMC will have a better discharge curve, lower IR, and higher voltage. One thing to remember about lipos is the "C" rating. The SMC is a 28c, and the Orion is a 20c. Because of the higher "C" rating, the SMC will be better.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Something else to keep in mind is what other tracks are using in which classes. For instance, here in the South East it is pretty much a standard to use the Orion 3200 in classes up to 21.5. In 17.5 and up, it’s open and most are going with the SMC 5000. This is all OVAL racing though, I'm not sure what you do.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Both batteries are great, and either one would be a great purchase. Don't get wrapped up in the C rating debate. One less wreck per race will more then make up a theoretical difference in C rating. Be honest with yourself and don't get wrapped up in the hype.

Ben


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

My plans are to race them in Vintage Trans-Am with the 21.5 brushless option.


----------



## Track_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

sportpak said:


> Both batteries are great, and either one would be a great purchase. Don't get wrapped up in the C rating debate. One less wreck per race will more then make up a theoretical difference in C rating. Be honest with yourself and don't get wrapped up in the hype.
> 
> Ben



+1 Ben. Excellent post and I couldn't agree more.

Tim


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, the wife and kids came through this father's Day and bought me the Orion 3200, so the decision was made for me. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

